# Driver's API or some way to exact trip data



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone know how to access the current Uber driver API (or if it's still accessible to us)? Or does anyone know of a way to show (or exact) trip data or weekly statement that lists each trip's data?

I'm basically trying to export all my trip info into my database using some kind of script or scraper.

P.S. - I know the data I seek is in the partner's dashboard, but it takes too long to copy and paste everything (over 2 years worth).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Don't count on it.

App. Can't even update trips !


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

superluber said:


> Does anyone know how to access the current Uber driver API (or if it's still accessible to us)? Or does anyone know of a way to show (or exact) trip data or weekly statement that lists each trip's data?
> 
> I'm basically trying to export all my trip info into my database using some kind of script or scraper.
> 
> P.S. - I know the data I seek is in the partner's dashboard, but it takes too long to copy and paste everything (over 2 years worth).


I've been doing just that...

I created an iMacro to help with it... 
I still have to click the individual trips, but everything else is copied into an excel sheet, where I've imported the CSVs.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Go to https://developer.uber.com/

They have a lot of information about all the different types of API that are currently supported.

Since you want to download trip history - you most like need this "https://developer.uber.com/docs/rides/authentication#oauth-20"


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

phoneguy said:


> Go to https://developer.uber.com/
> 
> They have a lot of information about all the different types of API that are currently supported.
> 
> Since you want to download trip history - you most like need this "https://developer.uber.com/docs/rides/authentication#oauth-20"


I don't know if that will work for the Driver's trip history, it may just work for the ride's trip history.


----------



## Lance A (Aug 13, 2016)

I asked their partners api lead and he said there are not driver apis available. I want to catch the request, cancel, pickup, drop off and fare notification realtime myself for some Driver software that I am building. (Its a real time earnings tracker). In beta now if you want to try it. www.around-n-about.com Scroll down and sign up (iPhone only today though)


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

They dont want you to have it... 
It exists, but they can also detect anything looking at it it seems... 

Bottom line, They dont want drivers to have access to that info.


----------



## Lance A (Aug 13, 2016)

UberZF said:


> They dont want you to have it...
> It exists, but they can also detect anything looking at it it seems...
> 
> Bottom line, They dont want drivers to have access to that info.


So are you saying if I dig around in their source I'll find ways to do what I want? If there is, it would need to be a call back function so yeah they would know.


----------



## Lance A (Aug 13, 2016)

I dug pretty hard this morning and I can't see what you are referring to. Can you point me in some direction?


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

The driver dashboard use to have an option to download/email/export weekly statements with very detailed trip info (including exact pickup and drop off addresses), but it disappeared with a major redesign a year or two ago. It was basically API based so I was able to swap statement or trip IDs in the URL to get the data I wanted directly, but that trick stopped working shortly after the aforementioned redesign.

Something tells me a driver side API is still in there somewhere with URLs/paths likely changed for security reasons (especially since they publicly released the public rider side API).

Also, I remember not too long ago reading somewhere that Uber may have been first built with CodeIgniter which is a great framework for a quick and dirty API.

Also, and probably more importantly, it looks like SherpaShare currently connects to some kind of driver side Uber API (it allows you to log into your Uber account to track your trips and such for expenses). I'm not sure if this is some exclusive access or something because I haven't come across another expense or driver-centric app or service that has this feature (logging into your driver account).

All in all, there's got to be a way to access your own data yourself... can't see how a third party entity like SherpaShare can and we can not.


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

In case someone was wondering, here's the old API URL for getting detailed trip info (it's the daily report not the weekly report as I mistakenly said in my previous post):

https://partners.uber.com/api/partn...id=YOURNUMERICPARTNERID&date=DATEINYYYY-MM-DD

I forget if this returns the results in JSON, CSV or XLS file


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

superluber said:


> In case someone was wondering, here's the old API URL for getting detailed trip info (it's the daily report not the weekly report as I mistakenly said in my previous post):
> 
> https://partners.uber.com/api/partn...id=YOURNUMERICPARTNERID&date=DATEINYYYY-MM-DD
> 
> I forget if this returns the results in JSON, CSV or XLS file


Where do you get the numeric partner id? I assume this is something different than your Uber UUID?


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

SurgeApp said:


> Where do you get the numeric partner id? I assume this is something different than your Uber UUID?


I don't recall exactly, but remember this is the old API URL that stopped working years ago. With that said the partner ID back then was a 8 digit numeric string. I'm sure it can be found (if they still use that format as a partner ID) somewhere in the html or other source files of the partner dashboard. Let me know if you stumble across anything, I'm still hunting for a way.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Lance A said:


> I dug pretty hard this morning and I can't see what you are referring to. Can you point me in some direction?


Sorry Lance, for some reason I never saw your posting till today. Been a few busy weeks for me.

superluber pretty much already mentioned what I knew.. and I'm sure there is a trip specific details available.
I remember at one point seeing someone show me they can get the full waybill for any ride via *tripID*, which had significant privacy implications for the driver, but had all the info I wanted to play with.

I've only seen it a few times in the past, when a fellow driver was playing with the undocumented APIs... Unfortunately, that driver has quit, and gone dark.

Just to point out.. the full Waybill contains the following (in most areas):


*Rider Information (varies from region to region)*
Trip#
Date/Time of: Request/Arrival/Start(or Cancel before start)/End (or Cancel after start)
Type of Service
Rate of Service
Applicable Surge Rate
Passenger Name (First Name, Last Initial to Driver, Full complete name to Rider)
Request Location
Pin drop Location/Typed in Address
Final Destination
Pickukp Location (Or Cancel Location before Pickup)
Drop Off Location (Or Cancel Location after Pickup)

*Drivers Information (varies from region to region)*
Driver's Name (Full complete name to Driver, First name to Rider
1 or more Permit Fields (depending on service, and locality)
Drivers Licence Number (in full to Driver, Partial Start/end to rider in some locations)
Licence plate Info (jurisdiction & Plate #)
Passenger Capacity (For trip type ordered)
additional fields like Takes registration number, etc, if required


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

Attached is a screenshot of an old CSV outputted from the old driver side API URL (https://partners.uber.com/api/partn...id=YOURNUMERICPARTNERID&date=DATEINYYYY-MM-DD).

Actual data removed or altered for privacy reasons (you can still get the gist of it). The cut off columns are just "Completed Address", "Completed City", etc.


----------

